# On the way home this afternoon...



## smithdan (Nov 26, 2016)

...spotted this Takumar lens case through a junk store window.  $5 put it in my pocket.








Finds like this are getting scarce.  A little dusting and with the help of the appropriate adapter it looked real sharp down front of the K S2






Set it at f8 and pointed it at a handy plant, not too shabby..







Nice addition to my Pentax gear on the cheap.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 26, 2016)

SCORE! I love the way those older Super-Takumar lenses were built--like battle tanks! And yet...like fine watches!


----------



## zombiesniper (Nov 27, 2016)

Nice find.


----------



## earthmanbuck (Nov 27, 2016)

Nice! I'm jealous.


----------



## compur (Nov 28, 2016)

Those old Takumars are like jewels and, because they were so well made, you can still find them in near mint condition.


----------



## webestang64 (Nov 28, 2016)

WOW! Wonderful find.


----------



## smithdan (Nov 28, 2016)

Another day to play.  Waybackwhen my favorite lens was a Macro Takumar 100 f4 which works well with the K S2 too.  This 50 is not as tele (bonus) and just as sharp.

Subject / camera distance a comfortable 3-4 ft.




..one of those fake lantern thingys from the closest focus distance of about 10".  Both shots are full frame.




..and a 100% zoom from the middle of the above one..




Nice of Ricoh/Pentax to design in compatibility with M42 and K mount stuff.

This is the third Takumar cheap find;  another macro 100 f4 in a bag of stuff for $15, a 135mm f3.5 complete with case and caps for $10 and this one.


----------



## The Barbarian (Nov 29, 2016)

I'm envious.    Great find.    Old Pentax glass is the best.


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 29, 2016)

Dang sweet


----------



## minicoop1985 (Nov 30, 2016)

Is that thing f1.4 or f4? If that's 1.4, that's the fastest macro lens I have ever seen.


----------



## smithdan (Dec 1, 2016)

..just f4,  hard to see the full colon  (1:4) in the pix.


----------

